# ballet school in valencia



## niknakpaddywak3479 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello all,

Wondering whether anybody knows if there are any russian or italian ballet schools or just teachers in the valencia area. Ive found Esther Mortes and Marie cruz but im looking for a school that teaches anyother type of ballet apart from royal academy of dance.

Thanks for any help


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Our daughter goes to the Escuela de Danza (Clara y Fina Peris Aragó) next to the House of Rock on General Urrutia, 18. It's OK for a six year old. If you are looking for professional grade ballet training here, I'm afraid you are going to be disappointed, Royal Academy or otherwise. 

I'll check around with the Russians we know and see if they can recommend someone.


----------



## niknakpaddywak3479 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I have looked around and found a couple of other dance schools, one was recommended by our estate agent who use to go there, the name of the school is Maria Carbonell.


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

niknakpaddywak3479 said:


> Thanks for the info, I have looked around and found a couple of other dance schools, one was recommended by our estate agent who use to go there, the name of the school is Maria Carbonell.


ah great. Our daughter's school is the Russian variety, fyi. :clap2:


----------



## niknakpaddywak3479 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,

Do you have the address for the russian variety one you mentioned? Thank you!


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

niknakpaddywak3479 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you have the address for the russian variety one you mentioned? Thank you!


General Urrutia, 18


----------

